# Bald Eagle and Rowboat



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I was thinking about climate change while painting this. I think it's a sad painting of a boat abandoned at the side of disappearing lake yet the eagle still hopes for rains to return.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Superb love it


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I swear, your paintings are just so masterful, and u think I could do oil paintings? Maybe you should try stand up comedy as well. :kiss:

This piece is superb.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Leighann, ouch, that was my head hitting the door frame on the way out. :laugh:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

All your work is wonderful. May I ask how long you have been painting?


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Terry, I've been painting like this for about 6 months now. I did do some Bob Ross types for a couple of years before that but that's about it.

I left school in 1978 and didn't paint or draw anything for years, but in 2009 I had a heart attack and my wife encouraged me to pick up a paint brush to chill out and try to de stress. 

I normally work offshore so could only do the odd quick painting now and again while I was home, but with things being so quiet in the oil and gas industry I've had a bit more time on my hands so have been able to slow down a bit and make the paintings a bit more detailed.


----------

